# Parts bin Shimpagnolo turbo trainer build.



## Gunk (19 Oct 2020)

The first thing I would say if you are considering a similar project, is don’t bother! Unless like you me you enjoy the process, just buy a used bike, it’s far cheaper.

I’ve been thinking about this for a while, my son is fed up with everyone using his bike on the TT, so I thought I had enough stuff lying around to build up a dedicated bike that could sit permanently on the Tacx.

I’ve got a complete 9 speed Sora groupset which is in great condition, lots of other odds and sods including a nice Campy Eurus wheelset and Chorus cassette.












I sourced a spotless Ribble 49cm Dedacciai EM2 frame with carbon forks off the bay of dreams for sensible money.






This arrived today and it’s mint.





However I have been missing lots of small bits and pieces which always add up, although I have finally accumulated everything to build it up, so I thought I’d share the build experience here.


----------



## Sharky (19 Oct 2020)

Good luck with the project. 
If just for the turbo, do you need brakes?


----------



## Gunk (19 Oct 2020)

Sharky said:


> Good luck with the project.
> If just for the turbo, do you need brakes?



No, not really but I’m building it to also be useable on the road, my daughter may want to use it in the future.


----------



## jowwy (20 Oct 2020)

Gunk said:


> The first thing I would say if you are considering a similar project, is don’t bother! Just buy a used bike it’s far cheaper.
> 
> I’ve been thinking about this for a while, my son is fed up with everyone using his bike on the TT, so I thought I had enough stuff lying around to build up a dedicated bike that could sit permanently on the Tacx.
> 
> ...


i had that exact frame on watch on ebay - to build a turbo bike lol


----------



## Gunk (22 Oct 2020)

I had some time this afternoon so I started building it up, the frame is lovely quality, almost a bit too good just to put on a turbo.






I fitted a new BB, the saddle and bars, all Deda to match the frame.


----------



## Gunk (22 Oct 2020)

I then fitted the crankset, mechs, shifters and brakes


----------



## fossyant (22 Oct 2020)

Psst, Its a turbo bike, why do you need calipers ... suspects it's a new fully fledged road bike ! 👅


----------



## Gunk (22 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Psst, Its a turbo bike, why do you need calipers ... suspects it's a new fully fledged road bike ! 👅



It might be 🤔


----------



## Gunk (22 Oct 2020)

Cabling all done, next job bar tape. Cup of tea first though.

Very impressed with the Clarks cable kits. Very high quality.


----------



## fossyant (22 Oct 2020)

Mrs Gunk goes in the garage, counts the bikes.... 'I don't remember there being X in here ?'

May have happened to me once.


----------



## Gunk (22 Oct 2020)

Wheels fitted, I’m just waiting for a Lockring to arrive and then I’ll fit the chain and set up the gearing.


----------



## Gunk (22 Oct 2020)

Bar tape on






Nearly finished


----------



## Gunk (22 Oct 2020)

Pedals now fitted, double sided as my daughter just rides in trainers


----------



## Gunk (23 Oct 2020)

The correct Lockring arrived today so I was able to finish the build, A quicklink Reconnected the chain and after a bit of adjustment I got it all working.






The Campag and Shimano mix is not great but for a turbo it’s fine, The wheelset is earmarked for another project so I will swap the wheels and run a correct Shimano 9 speed cassette in the future.






Quite pleased with it, it’s a pretty little bike.











I fitted it to Tacx and runs like a dream, the riding position is perfect. My daughter is going to do 20kms on it later.






Final costs were about £225, excluding the groupset which I already had.


----------



## Gunk (25 Oct 2020)

A quick update, both my daughter and I have been putting some miles on it today, no snags, it all works really well. The 49cm frame was a real find, fits both us perfectly and the riding position is comfortable. It would be good to try it on the road, It's a very nice bike.

Long term I may swap the wheelset and re-fit the Sora cassette, however the Eurus wheelset is top quality and better than I thought it would be (I did some hill sections on the Tacx today), it's not the slickest of changes but OK for a turbo and I'm uber fussy. Another option is to refit the cassette using narrower spacers to mimic the Shimano cassette. However for some reason Campy plastic spacers are the more expensive than 24 carat gold, so that is not a economical option.


----------



## fossyant (25 Oct 2020)

£225... bargain


----------



## Gunk (25 Oct 2020)

After some research this afternoon I came across a Jtek Shiftmate which is designed to make Shimano and Campy work together, £35 isn't bad so I've ordered the correct version 1. I'll report on how it works. Looks like a very simple low cost solution.


----------



## Gunk (25 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> £225... bargain



£260 now


----------



## 12boy (26 Oct 2020)

You do such clean and meticulous work. Impressive as usual.


----------



## Gunk (27 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> You do such clean and meticulous work. Impressive as usual.



It’s called obsessiveness, not always a good thing.


----------



## Gunk (27 Oct 2020)

I thought the Shiftmate would arrive this morning, looks like I'll have to wait another day. Shame as I had a couple of hours free this afternoon.

The version 1 is only available in black and purple  @JhnBssll would approve!


----------



## Gunk (28 Oct 2020)

It arrived this morning, so I got on and fitted it (whilst I should be working!)






It was very straightforward to fit, I removed the old inner cable (as it would have been too short) and cut down the outer loop.






Once fitted it, took about 15 minutes of fine adjustment using the barrel adjuster on the mech to get it indexing up and down the cassette properly, but it does work, the drivetrain noise is quieter because the chain is now in the right place and the indexing is so much smoother. So really pleased, for £35 a really nice easy well engineered solution. So that's it, all finished. On to the next one


----------



## Gunk (28 Oct 2020)

A quick update, I just did 30 minutes on the Tacx and used all 18 gears, the Shiftmate has transformed the drivetrain, it’s smooth, quiet, and the shifting is now really precise. Very pleased! 

Next purchase is the Tacx iPad mount.


----------



## Gunk (30 Oct 2020)

A few minor jobs today, I swapped the saddle, as I need the Selle Italia for another project, but the Syncros I have fitted is far more comfortable than it looks.






Just for a bit of fun, I made up a small sticker for the chain stay.






And finally managed to find one of these on Gumtree for £20 posted, should be with me tomorrow.


----------



## Gunk (30 Oct 2020)

And another photoshoot in the kitchen!


----------



## Gunk (31 Oct 2020)

The iPad mount arrived this morning. Nice neat solution.


----------



## Gunk (31 Oct 2020)

After this evenings news, it looks like it will be getting quite a lot of use by the whole family!


----------



## Gunk (29 Nov 2020)

It's been almost a month since I finished it, and I've not felt the need to make any further modifications. It now lives in the garage and is permanently attached to the Tacx. it's in constant daily use, we all ride it and it has been faultless. Now it's set up properly with the Shiftmate it changes gear perfectly, I'm really pleased with it, one of those bike which is better than the sum of its parts.


----------



## Proto (29 Nov 2020)

Euros wheels? Bit extravagant isn’t it! 🤣🤣


----------



## Gunk (29 Nov 2020)

Proto said:


> Euros wheels? Bit extravagant isn’t it! 🤣🤣



I've had them in the shed for a while, a mate of mine gave them to me, he was going to chuck them away! The braking surface on the rims are completely worn out so perfect for a turbo!


----------



## 12boy (29 Nov 2020)

Good to keep well made things working, even if not in their original purpose.


----------



## Gunk (10 Jan 2021)

Just a quick update, The “Shimpag” has become a firm family favourite with all four of us thrashing it daily, it’s been perfect and the Shiftmate is doing it’s job well.







I’ve made small change. I found some Ultegra 6600 calipers in my stash of treasure, so I scrubbed them up and fitted them.






crazy I know, especially on a turbo bike, but I’m strangely drawn to it, my plan is to pop a rear tyre on and try on the road later this year, I’m sure it’ll ride really well, if it does I’ll buy a spare wheel so I can just quickly swap them over.


----------



## 12boy (10 Jan 2021)

I have 3 wheel sets for my Surly Steamroller....one with an SA 3 speed to help cope with the Schwalbe studded snows which drag a bit, and 2 single speeds, one with a 16 tooth sprocket and one with an 18. I can pop any of them on my 82 Holdsworth Special which ordinarily has a 5 sprocket, 2 chainring set up. All of them are cartridge bearing, except the SA hub, and apart from a bit of truing are maintenance free. Over the years I've found having multiple wheel sets very useful.


----------



## Gunk (22 Jan 2021)

As I recently fitted new tyres to my road bike, I recycled the old GP 4000's and fitted them to the Shimpag, I've now also bought a spare "turbo" wheel, which I'm just waiting for another identical cassette to arrive.






So today first ever ride out on the road, with it's modest 9 speed Sora groupset mated to a Campag Chorus cassette I didn't have high expectations but it was really good to ride, smooth, quiet and felt very light and quick. I'll definitely be enjoying it more over the summer, and it's useful to have a spare bike when we finally have visitors again.


----------



## Gunk (9 Feb 2021)

Another update. A big upgrade is now planned so I can use it as a road bike this year, as well as on the turbo. The Sora/Campag set up is OK on the turbo but probably not ideal for longer rides, plus 10 speed beckons, and I’m addicted to upgrading, I just can’t leave it alone!

So a full groupset swap is planned, I’ve just sourced a reasonably priced and very lightly used 2015 Mirage groupset which will suit the bike well.


----------



## Gunk (13 Feb 2021)

This just arrived this morning


----------



## Gunk (13 Feb 2021)

I've now removed the Sora groupset and it's all ready for it's second incarnation!

I can't believe how light the Deda EM2 frameset is, apparently they are super-fragile because the alloy tubing is so thin. Built up with the Mirage groupset and Eurus wheels it will be interesting to see what it weighs in at.


----------



## Gunk (14 Feb 2021)

Fitted the Campy crankset this morning, it’s all beautiful quality, the bearing cups are a work of art






you need some heavy duty tools to fit it compared with a Shimano hollotech.






looks great though, and in really nice condition. I now need to find some time to do a bit more


----------



## Gunk (15 Feb 2021)

Nearly there...


----------



## Gunk (15 Feb 2021)

All finished, I’ve given it a good shakedown on the turbo and after some micro-adjustments, the indexing is perfect, just need to get it out on the road, with pedals and bottle cages it weighs in at around 8kgs, so not bad for an aluminium framed bike.

It has been my first modern Campagnolo build so it was a learning curve, Campy definitely do it their own way, everything is unique and completely different to Shimano.

So I’ve ended up with a British branded bike with an Italian made frame and groupset.


----------



## Gunk (16 Feb 2021)

I gave it its first proper ride this afternoon, the front mech just needed a tweak but apart from that it rode beautifully, like a brand new bike.


----------



## davidphilips (16 Feb 2021)

Looks really great well done have fun.


----------

